# [SOLVED] Airport Inc on windows 7



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,
Has anyone been able to get Airport Inc (by take 2) running on a windows 7 machine or am I better just installing it onto a window 98se / windows xp virtual machine? 

regards
dave


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Airport Inc on windows 7*

According to these user replies, it should work:

https://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=AC2jx53YTQ4


Xiexaatje said:


> @parker9ify I have had absolutely no trouble playing Airport Inc. on Windows 7. Make sure to install the game from the disk and run it as administrator. If this does not work, run the .exe file in windows 98/ME compatibility by right-clicking it and going to 'compatibility' settings. Cheers and good luck.


Airport inc - Fixya


nirdesh verma said:


> FRIEND. you need to go to launcher.exe file and right click and properties and compatibility.and set as windows 98/NT .and click the icons downwards to enable virtual memory.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Airport Inc on windows 7*

ahhhh thats how (hits head against the wall) i use that feature daily in work hahahaha never thought of using it at home! 

thanks!


----------



## finalvinart (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi there, my laptop in currently running windows 7 home edition, is there anyway of making airport inc work on this pc? or am i looking at a slightly more expensive way of playing this brilliant game!!#

steve


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Steve, welcome to TSF

Try Win98 compatibility mode with admin rights.


----------



## finalvinart (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi there, I'm not fully clued up on PC's! But how would I do win98 compatiblity mode with admin on windows 7 home edition? 

Many thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See the quotes in post#2.

More details on compatibility mode here: How to Make an Older Program Run in Windows 7


> If your old program has problems with Windows 7, follow these steps:
> 
> 1. Right-click the program’s icon and choose Properties.
> 
> ...


----------

